# υπό την αίρεση = on condition that



## mariza (Sep 3, 2015)

Καλησπέρα!

συναντώ συχνά τον τελευταίο καιρό, κυρίως σε προκηρύξεις για θέσεις εργασίας, τη φράση "υπό την αίρεση της ύπαρξης αντίστοιχων πιστώσεων".

δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά το νόημα της φράσης. πρόκειται για εργασία που θα είναι έμμισθη μόνο εάν υπάρξουν πόροι ή ότι η πληρωμή γίνεται σε μεταγενέστερο στάδιο;

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2015)

Καλημέρα,
εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι περιμένουν χρήματα, ίσως από προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ, και αναζητούν τους συνεργάτες αλλά θα τους προσλάβουν μόνο αν πάρουν τα χρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Καλημέρα,
> εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι περιμένουν χρήματα, ίσως από προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ, και αναζητούν τους συνεργάτες αλλά θα τους προσλάβουν μόνο αν πάρουν τα χρήματα.



Ή και ότι θα τους πληρώσουν μόνο αν υπάρξουν χρήματα. Ανάλογα με τη διατύπωση και τα ζητούμενα στην προκήρυξη. Δηλαδή μπορεί να πρέπει να αρχίσεις να δουλεύεις χωρίς να ξέρεις αν τελικά θα πληρωθείς.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2015)

Δηλαδή _υπό την αίρεση _σημαίνει _υπό την προϋπόθεση_;


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή _υπό την αίρεση _σημαίνει _υπό την προϋπόθεση_;



ΛΚΝ:
*αίρεση*: [...] *2*. (λόγ.) *α*. επιλογή: _H ηθική πράξη εξαρτάται πρωταρχικά από την ανθρώπινη ~_. (έκφρ.) _υπό αίρεση_: α. με δυνατότητα επιλογής: _H πρότασή σου παραμένει υπό ~_. β. με επιφύλαξη: _Συμφωνία υπό ~. Δέχομαι την άποψή του υπό ~_.  
*β*. (νομ.) όρος που τίθεται σε μια δικαιοπραξία: _Aναβλητική / διαλυτική ~_. (έκφρ.) _υπό την αίρεση_, *με τον όρο, την προϋπόθεση*: _Tον έκανε γενικό κληρονόμο του υπό την ~ ότι
_[λόγ.: 1: ελνστ. αἵρε(σις) -ση· 2α: αρχ. αἵρε(σις) -ση· 2β: σημδ. γαλλ. option]

Γεωργακάς:
*αίρεση: *① *choice, condition, approval* (L): ~ αποδοχής option | το τι θα πράξωμε ... το αφίνει στην ~, στην πρωτοβουλία, στη φαντασία μας (Papanoutsos) | συμφωνία υπό ~ | η σύμβαση έγινε με αναβλητική αίρεση (Christidis AK) | η δήλωση συμψηφισμού έγινε με ~ (id.)

*condition precedent = αναβλητική αίρεση

*_*Υπό *την αίρεση_ ή _*με *την αίρεση, _όπως και _υπό / με τον όρο, υπό / με την προϋπόθεση._


----------



## mariza (Sep 4, 2015)

Palavra, drsiebenmal, daeman, ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------

